# What do you use for cleansing...down there...?



## SagMaria (Mar 13, 2007)

_*This is a woman only question!!!  What do you use for down there hygiene?  I know there is a wash specifically formulated for the down there womanly spot (Lots of other words but I figure this is the best!) and I have used just regular cleanser to cleanse this area but I find it irritates me and dries me out.  I hope this question isn't too personal but I am desperatley looking for something gentle enough with I guess the right PH, what do you women use?*_


----------



## ccarp001 (Mar 13, 2007)

just regular soap! the "special cleansers" can remove too much of the 'good' bacteria your body needs and make your problem worse! a regular hand soap or maybe a moisturizing one would be best imo. HTH lol


----------



## eastsidesunset (Mar 13, 2007)

Cetaphil body wash. It's super gentle and won't cause any irritation. I mostly love the fact that target has a knock off, and I can get it for cheap. Stay away from cleansers specifically formulated for that (such as Summer's Eve), as they can cause infection and whatnot, and just aren't necessary.

ETA: regular soap is too drying. use nonsoap based cleansers.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2007)

soap and water baby.


----------



## liquidstar (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree with the above posters...I took a Sex Biology class a few years ago and the professor(who was an gyno dr.) said that all you really needed was warm water...lol I didn't take his advice...I just use my regular body wash, never had any issues..lol


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 14, 2007)

My Gyno said to use just Dove soap, original formula.  Never antibacterial formula because it also takes away the good bacteria....ewww.  

I have always done that and never had any issues.  I also blow dry down there after a shower and apply cornstarch....umm have I crossed a line now with TMI?!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry!


----------



## zori (Mar 14, 2007)

Soap (Dove) and water.


----------



## angi (Mar 14, 2007)

'Simple' unscented refreshing shower gel is very good as it does not have any soap in it, it is moisturising, and is great for sensitive skin. I'm not sure if its just a UK thing though.


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Coco~* 

 
_My Gyno said to use just Dove soap, original formula. Never antibacterial formula because it also takes away the good bacteria....ewww. 

I have always done that and never had any issues. I also blow dry down there after a shower and apply cornstarch....umm have I crossed a line now with TMI?!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry!_


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 14, 2007)

What brand? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_'Simple' unscented refreshing shower gel is very good as it does not have any soap in it, it is moisturising, and is great for sensitive skin. I'm not sure if its just a UK thing though._


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 15, 2007)

i just use soap and rinse..... never had a problem with it.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 15, 2007)

bar of dove soap (for sensitive skin) & water


----------



## Moppit (Mar 15, 2007)

I use Johnsons baby wash because it doesn't irritate anything.


----------



## mallory (Mar 16, 2007)

Whatever you do don't use Ivory soap. It irritates the heck out of my nether parts. I am always using different soaps like lush, villainess, etc. and some of those also irritate me. I'm going to try sensitive skin dove thanks to the advice in this thread.


----------



## vickih (Mar 17, 2007)

baby shampoo


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 17, 2007)

i read a lot about different products and i feel that cetaphil or even walmart brand is the best. no fragrance and no irritating cleansing ingredients + u can use it as a shower gel( i don't- because it doesn't foam) or face wash( in the mornings without make-up) . also going from liquid showergel/special soap to bar soap is even worse for your skin!!!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 17, 2007)

Regular, unscented bodywash. CO Bigelow Super Cleansing body wash, no scent and I don't think it's irritating.


----------



## angi (Mar 17, 2007)

'Simple'- is the brand name, I think its made by a company called Accantia. Their website is: http://www.keep-life-simple.com/


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Coco~* 

 
_  I also blow dry down there after a shower_

 
Quite alright, but I must say a girl using a blowdryer down there is a first. Make sure you hold the nozzle far enough away! Yowza!!!!


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Coco~* 

 
_My Gyno said to use just Dove soap, original formula.  Never antibacterial formula because it also takes away the good bacteria....ewww.  

I have always done that and never had any issues.  I also blow dry down there after a shower and apply cornstarch....umm have I crossed a line now with TMI?!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry!_

 

actually that's healthier than having "high humidity" down there and also helps when you get waxed on a regular basis...helps to protect from skin irritation


----------



## Katja (Mar 19, 2007)

*This is something I never really thought about.  I just wash 'there' like I do my other body parts.  I just use body wash; it doesn't break me out at all. *


----------



## little teaser (Mar 19, 2007)

i use dial soap and water..


----------



## Poshy (Mar 31, 2007)

Soap and Water


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2007)

I use a soap-free ph neutral and unfragranced cleansing bar (looks like soap but doesn't contain the harsh detergents). I got it from the pharmacy. It's by a company called Eubos and looks like this:






Perfumed soap actually really irritates and stings me!! Even Dove soap irritated me.


----------



## KAIA (Apr 10, 2007)

i use summer's eve feminine wash and i use the douche after my period  i have no problem with this brand everything is ok! down there LOL.


----------



## vina (Apr 10, 2007)

"down there" lol isn't it 2007?


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 11, 2007)

I use my normal bodywash (Oil of Olay w/ Shea Butter). Then I apply cocoa butter to the outer areas to keep it from being dry. No probs so far......


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 11, 2007)

You just want to make sure that it is fragrance-free & dye-free....(my Caress had both & was irritating)  I use Dove now.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_i use summer's eve feminine wash and i use the douche after my period i have no problem with this brand everything is ok! down there LOL._

 
don't douche whatever you do!  Think of your girlie parts as a self-cleaning oven, they do not need any intervention.  It's really bad to douche :/


----------



## Lady_V (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm sorry the other soaps irritate you. I hope you can find something that doesnt irritate you. I just use Johnson and Johnson Baby Shampoo and like another member stated, I also use cornstarch down there. My aunt taught me that when I was younger. Thats so funny, I thought I was weird for doing that, now knowing I'm not the only one, I dont feel too weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and some ladies talk about when they have their monthly visit, I use a baby wipe to clean up a bit when I have my monthly visit, another tip my aunt taught me when I was younger. I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Dianora (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_don't douche whatever you do!  Think of your girlie parts as a self-cleaning oven, they do not need any intervention.  It's really bad to douche :/_

 
Here's a good website explaining why it's bad, just because they sell it at the drug store doesn't mean it's good for you!

http://www.4woman.gov/faq/douching.htm


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dianora* 

 
_Here's a good website explaining why it's bad, just because they sell it at the drug store doesn't mean it's good for you!

http://www.4woman.gov/faq/douching.htm_

 
wow... ive never even heard of this lol but sounds complicated and urgh


----------



## ~Coco~ (Apr 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinammonkisses* 

 
_Quite alright, but I must say a girl using a blowdryer down there is a first. Make sure you hold the nozzle far enough away! Yowza!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well let me clarify, I don't blow dry for 1/2 hour or so! I just do a quick swipe just to dry things off completely so I can apply the powder.  So I guess if I told you my hubby dries HIS privates off with the fan in our bedroom...you would probably think that was strange?!!  It's true
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   An interesting site to see I must say!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Coco~* 

 
_So I guess if I told you my hubby dries HIS privates off with the fan in our bedroom...you would probably think that was strange?!!  It's true
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   An interesting site to see I must say!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow! How is the shrink factor on that one


----------



## Blush (May 4, 2007)

A special "down-there" soap and water.


----------



## Potion (May 5, 2007)

I use a shower gel for babies.


----------



## SagMaria (May 5, 2007)

OH MY!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Coco~* 

 
_Well let me clarify, I don't blow dry for 1/2 hour or so! I just do a quick swipe just to dry things off completely so I can apply the powder. So I guess if I told you my hubby dries HIS privates off with the fan in our bedroom...you would probably think that was strange?!! It's true
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 An interesting site to see I must say!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kchan99 (May 13, 2007)

I use a regular body wash or a gentle face wash. I can't use the Dove body wash because I irritates down there.


----------



## vickih (Jun 10, 2007)

DITTO!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_I use Johnsons baby wash because it doesn't irritate anything._


----------



## jenii (Jun 10, 2007)

Just FYI, if you clean it too well, you'll probably get a yeast infection from the lack of bacteria down there.

I use Dove soap. It's extremely gentle. I use either the white bar, or the Nutrium. Both work fine, and don't strip away all the bacteria.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

regular soap and water...

although i might consider that cetaphil body wash after reading some of these posts.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jun 12, 2007)

I just use whatever body wash I'm using on the rest of me.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 12, 2007)

Cetaphil and warm water. That's about it


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 12, 2007)

ditto to cetaphil... it doesn't irritate, doesn't smell, doesn't dry out.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 15, 2007)

please, please don't use products inside to clean what oprah calls the va-jae-jae.  just use your regular soap and water to cleanse the external area.  washing inside will disrupt the pH of your vagina which can then allow any normal flora (bacteria or yeast) the opportunity to grow.  we all have normal flora - it's a matter of opportunity for those suckers to find an environment to grow out and thus result in an infection.  i never recommend those feminine body wash to any of my customers that come into the pharmacy.


----------



## clamster (Jun 16, 2007)

My mom always says Dove bar soap, and a friend of hers told me the same.


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 17, 2007)

cetaphil. i use it on my buttcheeks too to prevent any breakouts. i am terrified of butt-zits LOL!!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 17, 2007)

I use Summer's Eve sensitive skin femine wash. And I use my hand, not a washcloth and I only use it on the outer part of my chacha and then I just use waterstream from my detachable showerhead for the more inner part for about 5 minutes or however long it takes for me to orgasm, (kidding but the first 2/3 is true)


----------



## KAIA (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_don't douche whatever you do!  Think of your girlie parts as a self-cleaning oven, they do not need any intervention.  It's really bad to douche :/_

 
OMG I just read that about the douching... I am not going to do it again.. 8)


----------



## Bybs (Jun 17, 2007)

Dove soap and warm water.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 18, 2007)

I used douches for a few years many years ago and I didn't find that it helped or hurt either way.  I then read that it removes the good bacteria.  I use soap and water but the key is the shower head that I have.  It's removable and there is a setting for a stream of water and I wash and rinse with the stream of water.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 24, 2007)

a gentle soap, like dove fragrance free for sensitive skin. doctor advised me nothing else is really needed, and that you could even use warm water! but i need that little bit extra if you know what i mean


----------



## ilorietta (Jul 3, 2007)

I use a soap called Lactacyd and never had a problem! It's meant to keeo your pH right with lactic acid.


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 5, 2007)

Just warm water, that's all thats needed. Your vagina is uhm designed (?) to keep itself clean and at the proper pH. I wouldn't want to destroy any of the good bacteria and let the bad bacteria take over.


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 5, 2007)

At the moment, I use Summer's Eve wash for Normal skin. But when that has gone I will just be using Johnson's Head-to-Toe baby wash


----------



## Miss World (Jul 8, 2007)

I use either cetaphil, or cyteal... 
don't ever over use products down there... last thing you need is drying out (yes, soap does that even if you think its alright for now)... a medicated solution/cleanser is your best bet.


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 3, 2007)

I use Summer's Eve for sensitive skin.  You can also try Lactacyd feminine wash..it won't irritate you and it's even milder than soap.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 3, 2007)

Years ago, women were told by their doctors to use baking soda and water douche to help prevent yeast infections.  Now, it's don't do anything to that area.  Hmm.  Our mouth is similar and we do need to clean it, but maybe I am  just stupid on this. Food, blood, semen are different. Let a man smell like old blood down there and see what he does.


----------



## rosenbud (Sep 3, 2007)

Femfresh Femine hygene wash, also if you are having a 'douche' a tiny bit of Tea Tree essential oil gets rid of any bacteria.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 3, 2007)

For the ladies who don't make their man use condoms, there is an nasty smell to their semen too.  You can clean on the outside, but there is that bad nasty smell still there that will linger.  Nobody talks about it, but things stink - semen, periods, and sweat.  That thing is nasty.  I could never be gay.  

That thing can just stink on it's own with nothing wrong with it. Use just water.  Yeah right.  The body stinks - butts, crotches, armpits, breath, hair, feet, belly buttons, etc. If you don't clean it, it will stink.  

I like the blow dryer idea. That sounds very sanitary.  You use blowers for hands in the restrooms.  Why not on the crotch area.  That's a good idea.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 3, 2007)

One last point, on the stink thing.  When I worked in a hospital, I could literally walk in a room with a woman patient and could tell she needed a douche.  She was bathed and obviously didn't have sex in the hospital.  Her crotch literally stunk up the room.  I would have to call the doctor and tell him, I can take the stench anymore. The  woman didn't have an  infection either.  That  thing gets nasty and needs a cleaning peps.  I don't care what those things say.  Let them work in a hospital with the stench of the female crotch.  ((throwing up))


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Sep 3, 2007)

Soap and water- Olay creme ribbons- outside only of course. I shave pretty often down there so I need something moisturizing. Still working on getting laser hair removal-need a few more treatments... Never wash internally and pat dry. If you get sweaty down there shower am and pm to prevent yeast or infections.


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Sep 3, 2007)

CARAAMERICANA- That's a fabulous idea- win-win situation! haha. Clean and satisfied!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 3, 2007)

Good point, baths are bad for you.  You sit in bacteria.  EWWW


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_For the ladies who don't make their man use condoms, there is an nasty smell to their semen too.  You can clean on the outside, but there is that bad nasty smell still there that will linger._

 
I think if there is a "nasty smell" to semen, there's something wrong with the guy's diet. Maybe it's just me, but I don't think semen has to smell bad, and (I know this is going to sound bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) all of the semen I've encountered smells fine. And same goes for the vagina... I don't ever douche and mine doesn't smell bad. If you keep the outside clean, the mucus produced will clean the inside pretty quickly by moving whatever was inside to the outside. I would be more inclined to question sanitary practices, diet, and health issues (ie STDs or bacterial infections) before I go assuming that all vaginas are nasty and smell, and need to be douched in order to be remotely attractive. While I agree with you that I could never be gay (vaginas scare me!), if I were I'd be a lot more creeped out by going down on someone and smelling fruity freshness then smelling, well, vagina. I think most people expect vaginas to smell like vaginas.


----------



## user79 (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I think if there is a "nasty smell" to semen, there's something wrong with the guy's diet. Maybe it's just me, but I don't think semen has to smell bad, and (I know this is going to sound bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) all of the semen I've encountered smells fine. And same goes for the vagina... I don't ever douche and mine doesn't smell bad. If you keep the outside clean, the mucus produced will clean the inside pretty quickly by moving whatever was inside to the outside. I would be more inclined to question sanitary practices, diet, and health issues (ie STDs or bacterial infections) before I go assuming that all vaginas are nasty and smell, and need to be douched in order to be remotely attractive. While I agree with you that I could never be gay (vaginas scare me!), if I were I'd be a lot more creeped out by going down on someone and smelling fruity freshness then smelling, well, vagina. I think most people expect vaginas to smell like vaginas._

 
Actually, semen _does _smell. It doesn't smell too bad when it's "fresh" so to speak, but the day after, take a good wiff of a used condom and you will be gagging. It's actually semen that smells like a rotting fish, not women's vaginas. So, I can definitely understand why some women want to really clean well down there, if they are on the pill and not using condoms. The smell from less-than-fresh semen does tend to linger.

But I've found soap, water and a good scrub down there on the outside works fine. The showerhead method using only water is effective as well for some women to get rid of the semen smell from inside.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Actually, semen does smell. It doesn't smell too bad when it's "fresh" so to speak, but the day after, take a good wiff of a used condom and you will be gagging. It's actually semen that smells like a rotting fish, not women's vaginas. So, I can definitely understand why some women want to really clean well down there, if they are on the pill and not using condoms. The smell from less-than-fresh semen does tend to linger.

But I've found soap, water and a good scrub down there on the outside works fine. The showerhead method using only water is effective as well for some women to get rid of the semen smell from inside._

 
I was under the impression that we were talking about "fresh" semen (although that phrasing makes me giggle a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I second your cleaning method, it's what I've always done and I've never actually encountered this day after smell, so I guess it works.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 30, 2007)

Off topic: I use that too! For some reason it reminds me of Atlanta. Yes, I associate smells with places, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_I use my normal bodywash (Oil of Olay w/ Shea Butter). Then I apply cocoa butter to the outer areas to keep it from being dry. No probs so far......_


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm surprised no one else said this before. I use the same thing around "that time" lol. I tried to use soap as a kid down there and would always burn myself, so I knew I needed something a little less abrasive as I got older. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_I use Summer's Eve for sensitive skin._


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Off topic: I use that too! For some reason it reminds me of Atlanta. Yes, I associate smells with places, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just had to add that I was using that body wash for awhile. And I associate smells with places, seasons, people, etc.

Anyways guys, I have used everything down there. When I was little I used whatever was in the shower, and I used to spray perfume and stuff down there (how dumb and pointless that was...but c'mon I was like 7 or 8)

Ever since I was like 16 and started being somewhat sexually active...I started being very careful. I would use body wash and never have a problem. Then I started the Summers Eve wash, which didn't do anything. 

Now I've been using bar soap (zest) and my new gynecologist just informed me that I should get Dove or Aveeno unscented white bar soap. and that washing your underwear with dyed and fragranced detergents (including fabric softener) is also horrible for your vaginal health.

Good to know...


----------

